# Acana Pacifica vs. LBP (grain-free... why or why not?)



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for the two food posts  Since this is a different topic I'd figure I'd start a new one to get more responses.

What are your opinions on *Acana Pacifica* vs. *Acana Large Breed Puppy* for GSD pups? Pacifica is grain-free and LBP is not; however, they have pretty equal levels of Ca/Ph.
*Pacifica Ca/Ph: 1.4/1.1*
Dog Food Reviews - Acana Pacifica - Powered by ReviewPost
*LBP Ca/Ph: 1.2/1.1
*Dog Food Reviews - Acana Puppy Large breed - Powered by ReviewPost


Switching to grain-free definitely appeals to me so I think I am leaning toward Pacifica. But what would be the benefits of the puppy formula versus the adult formula, and vice versa?

I currently feed Canidae All Life Stages and although my pup is doing well on it, the Ca/Ph levels concern me. Plus, he seems pretty itchy so I'm worried the Canidae is the cause of that (I have read on here that quite a few of your dogs have very itchy skin on Canidae!)

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I fed Jake Pacifica when he was younger to try to stop the itch and dandruff. He did ok on it, but I still think there was something in it that bothered him. I made a switch to TOTW and he seems much better. 
I felt fine feeding the Pacifica to Jake.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

jakeandrenee said:


> I fed Jake Pacifica when he was younger to try to stop the itch and dandruff. He did ok on it, but I still think there was something in it that bothered him. I made a switch to TOTW and he seems much better.
> I felt fine feeding the Pacifica to Jake.


I plan on feeding ToTW when Dallas is older, but I'm not comfortable with it while he is a puppy.

Ideally, I want something grain-free with low ca/ph levels, but I know that is kind of an oxymoron. Which is why I would also like to hear about opinions on grains in food


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

You may find this thread to be a good read...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nt-vet-nutrition.html?highlight=feeding+grain


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, that was definitely interesting! Thank you for posting, really  However, now I think I may even be more confused, haha. I looked back about 10 pages in this subforum, but I guess I need to learn how to use the search function as well  Nevertheless, it was definitely an enjoyable read.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I totally understand the "confusion". There are alot of good threads about the grain vs. grain free. Good arguments from both sides.....I will try to dig up a few more.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

jakeandrenee said:


> I totally understand the "confusion". There are alot of good threads about the grain vs. grain free. Good arguments from both sides.....I will try to dig up a few more.


I'll be looking as well, thanks for your help!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ooo here's one...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...us-about-corn-etc.html?highlight=feeding+corn


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

and here is one more that remember reading....just try to sift through some of the banter...there are some good arguments.
I am sure your head will be spinning in a day or so!


----------

